# shin shin jujitsu



## christopher74 (Jan 14, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about shin shin jujitsu? I cant find to much about it on the net.Thanks


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jan 14, 2008)

It was started by Leo Wilson in the 1960s.  Originally, he referred to it as jujitsu/karate.  Jujitsu, karate and kung fu were all taught under the umbrella of the Midori Yama organization, also started by Wilson.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jan 15, 2008)

Is there a Shin Shin dojo near you?


----------



## christopher74 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr. Barlow,Thanks for the information! There a Shin Shin dojo about an hour/20mins away from me in Huntsville AL. Take care!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jan 16, 2008)

Nothing against Shin Shin or the Midori Yama folks but depending on where you live, there are also a few really good dojo in Huntsville, Cullman and Birmingham. 

While it's very short notice, I'm hosting a Jujutsu Camp in Orange Beach this weekend and you're more than welcome to join us.  We have several instructors from N. Alabama who'll be there.


----------



## christopher74 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello Mr.Barlow,Unfortunately I cant make the Jujutsu camp this weekend.Hopefully I can make it next time.I live in Lawrenceburg TN.There is not alot of Martial arts here.We have a few Wado Ryu Dojos and thats about it.Can you recommend a good Dojo in Huntsville AL? Thank you!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jan 17, 2008)

christopher74 said:


> .Can you recommend a good Dojo in Huntsville AL? Thank you!



There is an excellent Yoseikan Budo dojo run by Hudson Harris in Huntsville.  They teach a blend of Aikido, Karate and Judo which approximates traditional Jujutsu.


----------



## christopher74 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yoseikan Budo sounds just like what im looking for.Thank for the help!


----------



## Yama_Ryu (Apr 10, 2008)

Shin Shin Jujitsu is Myb Jujitsu


----------



## Yama_Ryu (Apr 10, 2008)

> *MIDORI YAMA BUDOKAI History*
> 
> Seven styles of martial arts form the basis of Midori Yama Budokai. These are Kodokan Judo (Kano Jigoro, 1882), Shotokan Karate Do (Funakoshi Gichin 1937), Korean Tae Kwon Do (Choi Hong Hi, 1955). Tai Ki Ken (Sawai Kenichi, 1947), Daito Ryu Aiki Jujutsu (Takeda Sokaku Minamoto Yoshimitsu, 11th century), Savate (dockhands in Marseilles, 1820) and Fan Gin Han (Aiki Jujutsu and Kung Fu Eagle Claw, 1939).
> 
> Leo D. Wilson, Shihan, founded the Huntsville (Alabama) Judo Club in 1964. Students of Franklin T. Booth Sensei (Chakras Judo and Karate) joined Wilson Shihan in his School of Martial Arts (SOMA). Wilson Shihan founded this organization in 1966. Wilson Shihan was a member of both the USJF (United States Judo Federation) and the USJA (United States Judo Association). In 1973, Wilson Shihan with Ron Rogers and William Rawls, founded Midori Yama Judokai. In 1974, Wilson Shihan and Rogers Sensei founded Midori Yama Budokai.


Link to page


----------

